# Massoth new for 2012



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Massoth has posted their new items for 2012:

http://www.massoth.de/downloads/pri...12_web.pdf

Some very exciting new products in my opinion--I especially like the 8FS servo decoder with built in voltage regulation and connections for 8 servos. This will be excellent for special projects to control things like pantos, uncouplers, opening doors etc without the need for having an expensive full blown super-decoder or where you already have a decoder installed. It's pretty clear they are taking aim at Zimo here with improved motor control and even more servo integration on their regular decoders too. They also added functionality like the ability to program with multiple decoders sharing the same address. For those of us using the Massoth Navigators they will be able to map and control up to 28 functions now with the new firmware, and some other asked for features like sorting loco lists etc.
Overall a great set of incremental improvements and new products I'd say. 
We'll have to say what else shows up at the Nurnberg toy fair this week.

Keith

P.S. And they even created a cool new digital interface standard, just to keep Tony and TOC happy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The servo driver looks cool, but of course, how much does it cost? 

My NCE will control functions 0 through 28, so finding decoders that can freely map function outputs to higher numbers is cool, something that has been missing for quite a while in DCC. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

What caught my eye was the G-Scale DCC interface:











How many DCC interfaces for G Scale does that make now?

We have the original NMRA one which I don't think anyone uses.
Then an NMRA proposal that Bachmann uses occasionally.
The DCC Interface that LGB uses
Another one that ESU uses
The Aristocraft one
Now this one from Massoth

Any others?
I'm loosing track


Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot be sure of what that is. It sort of looks like a board that can interconnect stuff. No brains on it, but looks like a filter or switching power supply, and a bunch of dropping resistors, and of course a ton of connectors. 

What is the idea of that I wonder? 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This is starting to be a bit crazy.

By chance I just came across another new "standardized" G interface for decoders in the 2012 Dietz new item flyer.


First picture is an adapter board to retrofit older G locos
Second picture is an adapter to us older decoders with the new G interface


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

The most significant announcements from Massoth relate to 3 of the features of their newest decoders: (1) all new decoders will be ready and capable of bidirectional communication; (2) all new decoders will have 2 concurrent addresses, the usual decoder address and a new programming address, (3) all new decoders will be equipped with a 6V regulated and stabilized output terminal. 
The announced interface board does not represent a particular standard; it is intended to further simplify the exchange of a locomotive’s original PCB with a DCC decoder making it solder- and splice -free, with little or no alteration to the locomotive’s original wiring. 

Mohammed 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The second programming address is stated to be a help to people who have more than one decoder on the same address. 

Very strange... the days of separate decoders in a loco are rapidly going away, even as evidenced by Massoth itself, with more output functions, and integrated motor and sound. 

If you use the same address on multiple locos, then you are not using the much superior method of consisting, and losing features. 

The bidirectional communication is cool, although I think the adverts say "ready for".... does it work now? or is it just "ready"? 

From your last sentence, it appears my guess is right, just an interface board to allow stuff to plug together. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Very strange... the days of separate decoders in a loco are rapidly going away, even as evidenced by Massoth itself, with more output functions, and integrated motor and sound. 

Nothing strange about it at all--makes perfect sense to me. They aren't doing it just for the motor/sound combination--it's for function decoders too which are often added later for special functions. Plus there are a ton of locos out there with onboard decoders where the owners don't want to rip them out especially if they are integrated with pantograph controls etc. Adding a second sound or function decoder is made much easier this way. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, I thought it strange to use the reasoning in view of the trend of all in one decoders AND that decoders are having even more functions in them, including the Massoth in the very same brochure. 

I'll agree with your last 2 sentences, in those special cases, people will want to add, not replace. 

Still strange because if you added one of these "do everything" decoders, most people would have them do everything unless pulling out the old decoders was a miserable task. Luckily, large scale usually has room to add more electronics! ;-) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

The second programming address is intended for people who have 2 or more decoders in the same locomotive; initially, it is will be aimed at people who want to install a Massoth S Sound module in a locomotive with an existing motor and function decoder. The second address will make it possible to independently program both decoders without taking the locomotive apart to do it. 

I personally believe that the increase in the number of functions outputs, the ability to map 28 functions keys, and the capability of bidirectional communication between decoders and central station taken together will dramatically change the way we play with trains. A train could possibly signal the central station its whereabouts, and the central station can instruct the train’s decoders to sound a bell, turn a station lights on, lower speed, or come to a stop to avoid a crash all without any operator intervention, just like in the real word. I may just be dreaming. 

Massoth already has a DCC interface board for LGB locomotives with an onboard decoder; the new interface board will be more versatile. 
I will be visiting the Massoth factory after the Nuremburg Toy fair and I am hoping to get a peek at some prototypes. 

Gregg: I think Massoth is heading toward multiple specialized decoders in a single locomotive communicating with one another through the central station. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgnb.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, for multiple decoders in a loco, there's finally a good reason for the SUSI bus! 

Done properly, and used as an actual bus, not point to point, a decoder could put information on the bus, and the "interested parties" could act upon it. 

This is neat stuff. 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree, point to point is of little or no value, but as a communication channel, at its fast enough for most things, the possibilities are endless. As a user, I am really excited about this. 

Mohammed


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By mbendebba on 02 Feb 2012 10:43 AM 

I will be visiting the Massoth factory after the Nuremburg Toy fair and I am hoping to get a peek at some prototypes.


Mohammed,

While you're there can you find out what happened to the DRC-300?

That unit has been promised and then delayed for several years now - is that still coming?
I see it on price lists, the latest delivery schedule I was told by Massoth was Fall of 2011, but it's not in the new item flyer.


Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Knut, the DRC 300 is shown as delivery second quarter of 2012 on the current list at Champex Linden. I think it wasn't in the new flyer because it had been previously announced. Similarly the 64bit XLSpro decoders will also ship this year but were not shown in the new flyer. 
Certainly looking to be an interesting year for products coming from Massoth. 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Knut: 
I have been told that If all goes as planned, it will be on the shelves this spring. 

Mohammed


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hope you're right Mohammed. 

For some reason the DRC-300 discussion on the Massoth forum has been locked. 

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

My NCE will control functions 0 through 28

Greg, after reading the NCE procab manual to help Mark, it seemed to say that only functions 1-12 are directly accessible via the shift key. Are you saying you can access all 28 directly or that you only have access to 12 functions directly and if you want to address the higher ones you have to remap some of the 1-2 keys? 
Another question I have after reading the manual is that is it possible to set and store the speed steps for each locomotive/decoder ahead of time or do you have to toggle the speed steps using the buttons each time a decoder is different? That would be a royal PITA if that was the case. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Must be an old manual, there is a setting to use the option key. punch it once and you get 11-20 and one more time and you get 21-28 from the keypad. 

Also, you get 0-9 w/o the shift key... 10-12 with the shift key. 

Relaxing right now, but believe it's in the latest manual or somewhere... 

Of course, I usually go to my web site:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc...ods-a-tips*

See the heading of "functions over F12', a ways down the page... after the picture..

Greg


----------

